# Kann mir bitte  jemand beim Übertakten helfen? Geforce GTX 460 1024Mbyte



## Autom (9. April 2015)

*Kann mir bitte  jemand beim Übertakten helfen? Geforce GTX 460 1024Mbyte*

Hallo, besser gesagt Guten Morgen 

Ich habe die GeForce GTX 460 in der 1024 MByte Version und mit zwei Lüftern. Daher denke ich es ist die GTX460 1024MByte V2!?

Jedenfalls las ich mehrfach im Netz, diese GraKa sei gut zum übertakten geeignet. Es gibt da bestimmte Programm und Anleitungen im Internet, kurzum, ich habe davon leider 0 Ahnung.

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand von euch, jemand der sich da gut auskennt meine GraKa übertakten? Ich denke das ließe sich über TeamViewer einrichten oder?? Das wäre super nett

Liebe Grüße


----------



## svd (9. April 2015)

Da du eine Karte mit zwei Lüftern hast, kannst du fast davon ausgehen, dass du bereits ein übertaktetes Modell hast.

Und falls nicht, ehrlich gesagt, lohnt es nicht mehr, bei der GTX460 zu übertakten. Die hat heute nur noch die Leistung einer ca. 80€ Karte. 
Eine halbwegs vernünftige Grafikkarte, neu gekauft, zum Spielen auf Konsolenniveau, geht, bei ca. 100€ los und hat ca. 140% der Leistung einer 460.
Auf dem Gebrauchtmark bekommst du für 100€ aber schon Karten, die gut doppelt so schnell wie die GTX460 sind (zB die GTX660Ti).

Ich würde die 460 lieber verkaufen, die geht so bei 40€ weg. Dann eine gebrauchte 660Ti suchen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (9. April 2015)

Aus heutiger Sicht ist die Karte nur noch eine Art "Durchlauferhitzer" mit Bildausgabe. Alles weitere hat mein Vorredner schon mitgeteilt. Außerdem gibt es haufenweise Tutorials im Internet die du erst mal lesen solltest. Wenn sich daraus konkrete Fragen ergeben - nur zu


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2015)

Jo, das wird meiner Meinung nach echt nix bringen. Selbst wenn du sie um 20% übertakten könntest, was extrem wäre, hast du dann statt 30 FPS vielleicht später 34-35 FPS...  und wenn du ruckelige 20 FPS hast, wird es auch nur um die 23 FPS landen, das bringt dann auch nix...


----------



## Autom (10. April 2015)

Okay gut, dann werde ich mich mal nach einer anderen gebrauchten GraKa umsehen...die GTX660Ti ist mir allerdings zu teuer, gibt es da noch günstigere alternativen, welche auch taugen sollten? Mein Netzteil ist ein GS600. Was würde dazu passen? LG und Danke


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2015)

Sag lieber mal, was du ausgeben kannst ^^


----------



## svd (10. April 2015)

Wie gesagt, neu unter 100 kriegst du nix Gescheites, wenn du auf FullHD oder 1050p spielen möchtest. 720p ist natürlich kein Problem

Gebraucht würd ich auch nicht unterhalb einer GTX660 suchen. Bei AMD nichts unterhalb einer HD7850 mit 2 GB VRAM.


----------



## luki0710 (10. April 2015)

Autom schrieb:


> Okay gut, dann werde ich mich mal nach einer anderen gebrauchten GraKa umsehen...die GTX660Ti ist mir allerdings zu teuer, gibt es da noch günstigere alternativen, welche auch taugen sollten? Mein Netzteil ist ein GS600. Was würde dazu passen? LG und Danke


Wie viel willst du den ausgeben?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. April 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Gebraucht würd ich auch nicht unterhalb einer GTX660 suchen. Bei AMD nichts unterhalb einer HD7850 mit 2 GB VRAM.



Korrekt, wenn du aktuelle Games in Full HD spielen möchtest sind die oben genannten Karten der Einstieg. Ich weiß...darüber könnte man jetzt eine längere Diskussion starten Pro/ Contra...bringt aber nix.


----------



## luki0710 (10. April 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Korrekt, wenn du aktuelle Games in Full HD spielen möchtest sind die oben genannten Karten der Einstieg. Ich weiß...darüber könnte man jetzt eine längere Diskussion starten Pro/ Contra...bringt aber nix.


750ti? Habe ich und bei mir geht auch alles in Full HD


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. April 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> 750ti? Habe ich und bei mir geht auch alles in Full HD



Wie du möchtest...egal ob 660TI oder 750 Ti ( geringerer Stromverbrauch)..für beide Karten ist es wie Leute die auf den Bahnsteig hetzen aber den Zug nur noch von hinten sehen


----------



## svd (10. April 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> 750ti? Habe ich und bei mir geht auch alles in Full HD



Die 750Ti ist auch ein feines Kärtchen.
Aber preislich weit weg von gebrauchten oben genannten Chips.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2015)

Die R7 260X wäre in den meisten Spielen so schnell wie die GTX 750 Ti, aber kostet 20-30€ weniger. Aber wenn es auch gebraucht geht, würde ich mal ne AMD 7850 (dann aber mit 2GB) oder sogar 7870 suchen, oder bei Nvidia halt ne GTX 660 oder 660 Ti. Die 7850 ist schon was stärker als die R7 260X, dann kommt die GTX 660, dann die 660 Ti und etwas drüber die 7870. Aber alle Karten mit jeweils 5-10% Abstand


----------



## Autom (12. April 2015)

Vielen Dank euch, für die Beträge! 

Also ich möchte gebraucht max. 100€ für die GraKa ausgeben. Ist es denn bedenklich eine GraKa gebraucht zu kaufen?
Welche von den genannten ist denn die Beste? R7 260X, GTX 750Ti, AMD 7850/7870, GTX 660,/660TI, 7870!? 
Wie ist das denn, bei den GTX Karten z.B, umso höher die Zahl, umso besser die Karte? Sprich eine 670 wäre besser als eine 660...etc bis 9xx?

Ich suche ein Graka, die kein Schrott ist, die schon was leisten kann und die nächsten Jahre die aktuellen Spiele mitmacht und dennoch nicht so teuer ist. Klar, gebraucht sind die Angebote verschieden, aber trotzdem ist der Originalpreis ein Anhaltspunkt. Also der Preis-Leitungs- Sieger sozusagen. Achja, passen muss die GraKa ja noch zu meinem Netzteil GS600, falls euch das sagt, mir nichts 

Ich bin auf dem Sektor PC ja nun ganz neu, wie man unschwer erkennen kann. Ich habe nun einen älteren gebrauchten PC gekauft und wollte mal eure Einschätzung ob das okay ist für den Preis:

- Intel Core i5 2300, 4x 2,80Ghz (Trubo 3,10GHz)
- Mainboard ASUS 75B Pro
- GTX 460 GraKa
- GS600 Netzteil
- DVD Brenner
- Stabiles Gehäuse
- 6GB RAM
- 128GB SSD Festplatte
- 500GB HDD Festplatte
- Windows 8 Liezens. (Drauf ist aber auf meinen Wunsch Windows 7)

Gezahlt habe ich 250€. Passt das?

Zum Prozessor, taugt der was? Kann der mit den Aktuellste spielen noch mithalten? Wie ist das ASUS 75B Pro?
Zudem denke ich, sollte ich den RAM aufrüsten.. Wie bekomme ich raus, welchen RAM Riegel ich brauche, welcher passt usw? Wieviel soll ich am besten nehmen?
Habt ihr mir ein Link wo man die günstig bekommt? Bei Amazon vllt?

Sry der vielen Fragen und Danke euch! 


NACHTRAG:

Woher weiß ich, ob die verschiedenen Grafikkarten zu meinem Netzteil passen, zwecks Stecker, Stromzufihr etc??


----------



## luki0710 (12. April 2015)

Eine 9XX ist besser als eine 6XX. Entscheidet ist aber eigentlich die Zehnerstelle eine 670 ist besser als eine 750. Das Karten mit dem Kürzel ti sind besser als ohne : 750 ist schlechter als 750 ti


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (12. April 2015)

Zu deinem Netzteil GS 600...ist der Hersteller " Corsair " ? Wenn ja ist das schon mal in Ordnung. Steht da evtl. so etwas wie 80 Plus etc. um so besser.


----------



## Autom (12. April 2015)

Ja, ist von Crosair. Welche GraKa passen denn dazu, auch zum Anschluss? 

Was sagt ihr zum PC an sich?


----------



## luki0710 (12. April 2015)

Für 250€ ist das mega


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (12. April 2015)

Für die Anschlüsse, sollte der mal nicht passen, gibt es immer einen passenden Adapter für wenig Geld ( ein paar Euro). Was die Graka angeht hat Herbboy ja schon etwas geschrieben, dem ich mich anschließen kann. 
Persönlich würde ich auf 8 GB aufrüsten....streng genommen wohl aber kein Muss indsesondere wenn du etwas ältere Titeln spielen möchtest.

Der PC an sich ist in Ordnung. Kein Schrott aber eben auch kein High End Gamer. Zum Preis...also abgezockt wurdest dul nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2015)

Also, NEU würde eine R7 260X halt ca 110€ kosten - gebraucht wäre für 100€ dann eher eine AMD 7850 angebracht, die sollte für den Preis auch zu haben sein. Bei der GTX 660 (Ti) oder 7870 bin ich nicht sicher, ob die für 100€ schon drin wären.


Wegen der Modellnummern: die erste Ziffer ist die Generation, die zweite die Klasse innerhalb der Generation. D.h eine GTX 480 ist ne Top-Karte der GTX 400er-Generation, die GTX 460 war die Mittelklasse. ABER wenn dann inzwischen zB die 600er-Generation draußen ist, dann ist "Mittelklasse" schon längst was besseres als zum Zeitpunkt, als die 400er-Generation rauskam. Es ist aber NICHT so, dass eine GTX 650 besser ist als eine GTX 580, nur weil vorne ne 6 steht. D.h. man kann GROB sagen: eine zB 60er-Karte der neuen Generation ist ETWA so stark wie eine 70er der vorigen, also eine GTX 660 ist ca. so stark wie eine GTX 570 - aber nur UNGEFÄHR, im Einzelfall muss man IMMER Tests anschauen. 

Bei AMD war es ähnlich, da war zB ne 7870 besser als die 6870, aber eine 7570 ist nicht besser als eine 6870. und bei der aktuellen Generation sind nun neue Modellnummern mit 200 angesagt. Je höher die Nummer, desto besser, und mit nem X hinten dran ist die Karte noch nen Tick stärker. Also Eine R9 280 ist besser als eine R9 270, und eine R9 270X ist etwas besser als eine R9 270 - aber immer noch schwächer als eine R9 280.


----------



## Autom (12. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

@ Herbboy, super erklärt, wirklich Top, nun verstehe ich es ganz!

Wie ist denn die ATI Radeon HD6950 mit 2GB? Würde die für 60€ gebraucht bekommen. Ist die gut? Wie ist der Preis?

Okay, das heißt die kann einfach eine GraKa kaufen und in den PC stecken, Treiber drauf und die lauft, egal welche..!?


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2015)

Die 6950 ist ziemlich genau so stark wie eine AMD 7850, etwas schwächer als eine GTX 660. und mit 2GB hast du dann auch genug Grafik-RAM.  Und wenn das Netzteil ausreichend ist, musst du nur die neuen Treiber draumachen. Ich würde aber erst die fürs Mainboard installieren, also die neuesten, die du finden kannst. Danach erst die für die 6950, da schaust du dann bei amd.de nach den neuesten für Dein Windows. Falls du bisher ne Nvidia-Karte hast, dann vorsichtshalber mal in der Systemsteuerung bei Programme deinstallieren die Nvidia-Software deinstallieren.


----------



## Autom (12. April 2015)

Es ist genauer die Karte: HIS Radeon HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo 2GB . Die ist wohl ab Werk nochmal übertaktet und hat einen leiseren und besseren Kühler. Für 60€ ich denke die nehme ich.. Ist der Prei fair?

Habe gehört die Nvidia Karten sind besser als die Radeon und dass z.B. bei Far Cry4 eine Nvidia Karte mehr Details zeigen kann, da das Spiel darauf programmiert ist. Stimmt das?

LG


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2015)

Der Preis ist gut. Und es ist völliger Käse, dass Nvidia oder AMD "besser" sei. Beide Firmen haben jeweils pro Generation 5-6 Gamer-Karten auf dem Markt, die alle Leistungsklassen bedienen. d.h. es gibt da Modelle, die gleich gut sind, und andere die besser oder schlechter sind. Da ist zB eine GTX 960 je nach Spiel gleichschnell oder etwas stärker als eine AMD R9 280, dafür gibt es dann die R9 280X, die wiederum dann doch klar stärker als die GTX 960 ist, und eine R9 279X ist zwar schwächer, kostet aber auch 30-40€ weniger.

Die aktuell ALLERbeste Karte kommt derzeit von Nvidia, aber das interessiert ja niemanden, außer diejenigen, die >500€ ausgeben wollen  

Es gibt aber immer mal Fälle, in denen zB eine Nvidia-Karte Modell X,  die NORMALERWEISE nicht stärker ist als eine AMD-Karte Modell Y, in dem einen oder anderen Spiel doch besser ist. Dafür ist die AMD-Karte dann in einem anderen Spiel besser. Es KANN sein, dass bei Far Cry 4 zB eine Nvidia GTX 960, die normalerweise nicht schneller als eine AMD R9 280 ist, dann eben doch schneller ist. Aber das spielt ja keine Rolle: du willst ja fürs Geld ne gute Karte. Wenn es nun für ebenfalls 60€ eine Nvidia geben würde, die besser ist, dann würde man die natürlich nehmen. Wenn du also eine GTX 660 findest für nur 60€, dann nimm die. Aber ansonsten ist die 6950 für 60€ ein guter Kauf.


----------



## Autom (14. April 2015)

Also, habe nun die HIS Radeon HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo 2GB gekauft, konnte noch etwas handeln. 50 Euro habe ich gezahlt.
Die 660Ti etc. kosten gebraucht alle noch über 100 Euro. Ich hoffe die welche ich nun habe reicht aus.

Nun bin ich ja wie erwähnt totaler PC noob 
Wie gehe ich nun weiter vor? Einfach die alte Karte rausmachen, neue reinstecken, Treiber drauf und fertig? Gibt es etwas zu beachten?
 Sehe ich denn etwas ohne Treiber? Wo bekomme ich den Treibe her?

 @ Herbboy, du meintest ich soll den alten Treiber der GTX 460 zuvor löschen, richtig?
Dann meintest du ich soll schauen, dass mein Mainboard Treiber akteull ist. Der nette Kerl von dem ich den PC gekauft hat, hatte mir das Windows 7 ganz frisch drauf gemacht. Es war zuvor W8 drauf. Demnach müsste der Treiber doch aktuell sein oder?

LG und vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2015)

Die Treiber sind oft nicht aktuell, da musst du halt mal beim Boardhersteller nachsehen. Der hat oft noch neuere Treiber als die, die Windows "vorschlägt". 

Und bei der Karte: zuerst eben mal die Nvidia-Treiber deinstallieren, die Nvidia wird danach mit Standard-Treibern betrieben, da hast du dann halt kein FullHD, aber ein normales Bild hast du trotzdem. Dann PC runterfahren, PC vom Strom nehmen, die GTX 460 raus (Aufpassen: da ist ein kleines Hebelchen am Steckplatz, damit man eine Graka komplett rausnehmen kann), dann die neue Karte rein, passende Stromstecker vom Netzteil anschließen, PC wieder an den Strom, hochfahren und die neuesten Treiber von der AMD-Website installieren. Müsste so ein Paket um die 200-300MB sein.


----------



## Autom (14. April 2015)

So, alles gemacht wie du gesagt hast. Außer die Treiber von dem Mainboard. Ich war auf der Seite vom Hersteller sie her, das ist für mein Mainboard ASRock > B75 Pro3

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was von dem allem der Treiber ist!?

Was den GraKa Treiber angeht, den bin ich gerade am runterladen. Hat 500MB und der Download geht ja ewig! Über zwei Stunden zeigt er mir an. Ist das normal? Habe ne 50.000er Leitung. Bin erst bei 6%..

Den Treiber habe ich von HIS bezogen, (HIS 6950 IceQ X Turbo X 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E 2xDVI/HDMI/2xMini DP < HD 6900 Series < Desktop graphics < Products | HIS Graphic Cards) HIS hat ja die Karte "getunt".. Doch sind die auch aktuell? Oder kann/ sollte ich den regulären Treibe von der 6950 und deren HP nehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2015)

Also, du hast jetzt win7 64Bit? Du musst nicht alles draufmachen, aber was ich machen würde:

zuerst den INF-Treiber Version:9.3.0.1019
dann Intel Management Engine-Treiber
dann Realtek Netzwerktreiber
dann Intel USB 3.0-Treiber
und am Ende noch Treiber für Realtek High-Definition-Audio

und für die Karte würde ich die direkt bei AMD nehmen. Warum das aber grad so langsam geht, weiß ich nicht. Vlt ist grad viel los?


----------



## Autom (14. April 2015)

Ja, Win7 64bit. 
 Okay, danke. Kann ich die Treiber fürs Mainboard auch nach der Graka Geschichte runterladen? Dann warte ich erst mal bis das geklappt hat.
 Muss ich da auch wieder die alten Treiber löschen?

 Ah okay gut. Ich dachte vielleicht, da die ja übertaktet ist dass ich nun auch einen anderen Treiber benötige, dass der normale nicht geht!? Deshalb habe ich nun den von HIS genommen. Sollte ich es lieber abbrechen und den von AMD nehmen?

 Vielen Dank dir der Hilfe was würde ich sonst nur machen 

Krass, der von AMD ist 291MB. Der von HIS 500MB. Wie kann das sein? Was macht HIS da noch? Vllt braucht die Karte doch einen anderen Treiber


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2015)

Die Reihenfolge beim Runterladen ist egal. An sich auch beim installieren, aber idR sind die inf die, die man als erstes machen sollte. Und nach jeder Installation den PC mal neu starten. Fürs Board musst du die alten nicht löschen, und falls die aktuellen eh schon die neuesten sind, kommt halt ne Meldung, dass du schon die aktuellsten hast 

Wegen der HIS: vielleicht sind da noch Tools mit dabei? Aber generell brauchst du nicht spezielle Treiber vom Hersteller, sondern immer die von AMD. FALLS es mit denen Probleme gibt, DANN doch die HIs nehmen


----------



## Autom (20. April 2015)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuund ich wieder mit Fragen 

Also die HIS Radeon HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo 2GB ist mir nun doch zu langsam, für Ultraeinstellungen mit 8x Kantenglättung reicht sie leider nicht ganz aus.. Ich werde sie nun wieder verkaufen.

Habe nun ein neues Angebot und zwar für die "Gainward Nvidia GTX 770 Phantom 2GB". Diese würde ich von 2014 mit Rechnung für 160€ bekomme. Wie ist die Karte? Ist diese ausreichend? Wie ist der Preis? Passt das?

 Ich würde auch für 160€ auch die "Palit Gtx 770 Jetstream 2GB" bekommen. Wo liegen denn die Unterschiede von den beiden? Sind ja beides getunte GTX770 oder? Welche von denen ist besser?

LG und vielen Dank 

*
*


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2015)

Für Ultra + 8x AA hätte man das auch vorher schon sagen können, dass es bei neueren Titeln nicht reicht  ^^  da wird auch  eine GTX 770 knapp werden. Grad 8x AA sieht eh kaum besser als 4x AA aus, teste doch mal mit 4x AA.

bzw: um welche Spiele geht es denn genau?

Für 160€ wäre die GTX 770 aber okay - eine ca. gleichstarke NEUE Karte kostet 230-250€ (AMD R9 280X). Die GTX 770 dürfte so ca 50% schneller als die AMD 6950 sein.


----------



## Autom (20. April 2015)

Ja, das stimmt. Um Far Cry 3 momentan und später 4. Habe die Gainward GTX770 schon drin, läuft alles flüssig. Bin mit Ultra und 8xAA bei um die 40fps. Aber was komisch ist, wenn ich die Einstellungen runterschraube auch 4xAA ändert sich an den fps nichts. Habe die fps Anzeige über Steam laufen, vllt wird es ja nicht richtig angezeigt!?

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht mehr Geld ausgeben..aber das musste nun doch sein


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2015)

Es kann sein, dass aus anderen Gründen bei den restlichen von Dir gewählten Einstellungen nicht mehr als 40 FPS drin sind, egal ob 4x oder 8x  AA. Oder aber du musst die 4x erst richtig bestätigen und das Game dazu noch neu starten


----------



## Autom (21. April 2015)

Egal wie ich es einstelle, auch auf low, die FPS bleiben bei 40..naja auf Ultra und 8xAA läuft es nun mit der Karte flüssig FPS hin oder her 
Man sollte über 30fps haben, dass ein Spiel gut läuft, richtig?


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2015)

Ja, das gilt als Faustregel. Es gibt auch Spieler, die mind 60 verlangen - aber ab ca 25 GLEICHMÄSSIGEN FPS wird etwas als flüssig wahrgenommen, und da setzt man zur Sicherheit noch weitere 5 FPS drauf. Es kann aber trotzdem sein, dass bei nem Spiel im Schnitt 30 FPS sind, es aber auch mal ne halbe Sekunde mit nur 4 FPS läuft, was man dann als Ruckeln wahrnimmt, und bei nem anderen Game kommen vt nur 25 FPS an, aber die dann wirklich total gleichmäßig, so dass einem das dann sogar flüssiger vorkommt als das erste Beispiel mit den 30 FPS, die nicht immer bei 30 sind


----------

